

Graphics Performance Makes UX (Good or Bad) - kallesverige
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/VilleVeikkoHelppi/20141210/232003/Graphics_Performance_Makes_User_Experience_Good_or_Bad.php/

======
woznarow
Graphics performance comes from GPU - and high-end devices (and silicon) will
always be more capable to get smoother experience.

